# Some of my critters.....Lots of Pics...



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As some of you know I live on a working cattle ranch and take in a lot of critters.....mostly cats and wild animals that are injured, homeless and hungry.......I am able to vet them myself except for spay/neuter.......

These are but of few of the many critters that live on my ranch......
Baby opossum I raised this summer and has since been released back into nature. (_more pic and story in my album_)








My 3 little neglected Boys I saved-Mathew, Mark and Luke

























And if you are wondering what happen to John...this is John-he came to me in really bad shape-and it took me a few weeks to catch him-he had a flea collar that had displaced and grown into his flesh around his neck and forearm-took several weeks of IM antibiotic, debreeding and cleaning of the wounds


























Yes, that is two nearly grown kittens nursing...one is her own and one she adopted and took care of as her own
















This is Bob...he is going on 18 years old-he was found in the trash along with his dead siblings when he was about 3 days old and I bottled raised him
























Some of the dogs....we only have 4 dogs-Pug is- Jack, pom is well...PomPom, rat terrier Scooby, sheepdog is Samo-all the cats and dogs live happy together
































My horses-Red and Peaches-if you look close you might be able to see the deer in one of the pics
























Just a few extra pics...view of one of my ponds, out my front door, backyard and up the hill on the side of my mountain....


















































Enjoy....


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow! quite a menagerie, how many cats do you own, LOL? and :shock: OMG that possom is TOO CUTE!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you....I have 29 cats total right now....not all in the house...we have hay barns that some live in too.....and I know your thinking this....yes, I am a crazy ole cat lady.....laffs.....I can't turn them away when they need help.....goes for all critters for that matter....it just seems that more cats show up than anything else....but I did have a couple of little pigs that showed up last week....thank goodness I found their owners....lol....


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

aww, are they all rescues? thats so awesome of you! my friend takes in abandoned cats, but she's only got 14 :lol: my mom let a stray in once, but turned out the cat was pregnant :shock: 

were they the little potbellied pigs? I have heard some people keep the smaller breed of pigs as housepets, and walk them on a leash LOL


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Having 29 cats sounds like a blast, and a constant trip hazard.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you adopt me?! Looks like you have quite the bunch, and a beautiful piece of property. I have a Pug too...little comedians, they are!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks.....no not potbelly pig....they are a kind that grows really big to butcher...they told my husband-but I can't remember....lol.....I want to say Chesher white or something like that...honestly don't know much about pigs...lol....

Not too much of a trip hazard...they are all pretty good about staying out from under your feet...each cat has a unique personality.....I admit in extreme weather most do come in the house...lol....good thing its big....they generally behave over night but are ready to go back outside at first light....

I am lucky in my area we have a great low cost spay/neuter program....$10.00 each and $5.00 for the rabies-so $15.00 is pretty affordable and they accept the other vaccines that I give at home....

I do wish more people would spay/neuter and stop dumping their unwanted pets out in the country-thinking they will survive.....they usually don't and will die a slow painful death from starvation, being shot, hit by a car, wild animals...etc.....be responsible.....that cute little puppy or kitten will grow up and ready to reproduce before you know it...
I wish all states and areas had low cost clinic like we have here.....

Jack the Pug is a clown...he is more my husbands dog and cries anytime he leaves...drives me nuts...lol....


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think we should change your name now to oldcatlady :wink:

anything exciting in those ponds?

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Laffs.....depending on who you talk to...its(crazy) oldcatlady or oldfishlady...lol.....

No, just frogs in that pond and with the drought we had this summer it stayed dry most of the summer-its only about 2ft deep......I tried to keep it filled with water for the lily and lotus I have in it...but dang...a hour everyday running the well really stressed it...so I gave up...hoping both plants survived

Wildlife uses that pond too...deer come up to drink-so I kept 5gal buckets filled with water for them...I know they don't really need that-but I enjoy watching them.....lol.....and the Bluejays love to hunt in the pond....really neat watching them dive for a frog-fly over your head with a frog to their nest of waiting babies....never knew Bluejays did that until I seen it with my own eyes.....really awesome sight....and of course the dogs love to get in it to cool off and the grandkids like to go frog hunting in it...but it was dry most of this summer and still is and we had lots of rain here of late....Even my big stock pond in the back pasture was pretty low and its spring fed-now that one has some special fish in it from years of stocking-fun to catch big fish-especially when its one of the grandkids pulling in 2-3 pound bass or 5-6 pound catfish....lol...eyes get big as saucers.....laffs.....giggles and screams.....take a pic then catch and release......


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow! I love all your critters.  Especially your sheepdog. I have a soft spot for sheepdogs.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks and me too...many many years ago when I trained and showed dogs-that is what I had Old English sheepdogs.....This sheepdog is half sheepdog and half husky...funny guy and big.....near 150 pounds and a digging machine......we call him "Samo the backhoe"...lol.....some of the holes he digs in the sand.... if you fell in one you would disappear-I wish I could get him to dig where I needed a hole.....laffs....and the horses are his best friends......herding dog for sure....lol....


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh wow! You are an animals best friend! I'm so glad to hear about people who save poor cats like that. People here don't fix their animals so lots of kittens and the cycle continues. Pretty lucky for the 10 to fix an animal, alot more here, like 10x that plus.

Was it the black boy or the extra fluffy one you raised by bottle? Either way, they are adorable! I love the pose of him on the ornament over the pond, why do I think he was looking for something to gnaw on?


----------



## PRIMESIX (Dec 20, 2011)

Soooo Cool!!!!!! I showed all of your pics to my children and they loved them. All your missing is Garfield and a tray of lasagna!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The black fluffy fella is one of cats I bottled raised...he will be 18 in June and 4 others not pictured I bottled raised as well.....

The dark cat on the rooster-if you look close you can see a white cat in the corner---he was getting ready to pounce on him...his adopted brother-he would have been bottled raised-but I had a female that took him in as her own and did it for me....The white adopted cat was named Fetch....he would fetch for hours...go get what ever you threw and bring it to you wanting you to toss it again....he would drive you nuts sometimes wanting to play fetch and he loved water too...really odd kitty....he has since died....we have a tick in our area that is shed by deer that will kill a immune suppressed cat in 24h-no vaccine for it either and this kitty was sickly all his life to start-near dead when I found him at about 10day of age...but he lived a happy life for 3 years.......

I have a Garfield type cat...he is not yellow...but he will eat anything....and demands a bite of anything you are eating or drinking......we have some odd critters.....lol....I am glad your children enjoy the pics....my grandkids love to come to grandmas house just to play with the critters and take a bowl with a Betta in it for a walk....lol....they like to pick one out to play with-supervised....soon they will be old enough to take one home....


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, so many fuzzies <3
I love all your cats <3 They all look super cute, rather fluffy, and for the most part very healthy. And your pug is adorable, as well - I used to have two of them, and they were just the sweetest, funniest little things. They've since passed away, but I still have a soft spot for pugs and their curly little tails. cx And your horses are gorgeous as well.
On another note, it's amazing that you've rescued and cared for so many animals. The world needs more responsible people like you - it makes me so sad when someone just dumps an animal and expects it to survive. On the off chance it doesn't starve or get killed by a car or a wild animal, it will probably just end up making more unwanted animals anyways. >:c


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

That is alot of cats!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That is a LOT of pets!  I didn't know about Blue Jays hunting either. I saw one grab a baby bird that had fallen from it's nest and was too small to get back. I wanna say it was a titmouse? Poor lil thing. 

Your pond is lovely!!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Tell me about it...laffs.....it really seems like a lot of pets when most are in the house when the weather gets extreme...but they are known to go find a place to hunker down and behave or else risk getting sprayed with the water bottle or evicted....lol......they do look forward to getting back outside at first light and so am I...laffs....

I wouldn't have believed it myself had I not seen it with my own eyes when the Bluejay was hunting frogs...I wish I would have had my video camera on hand and on hand when a swarm of wild Bees showed up and nested in the hollow of the Black walnut tree behind my house...that was a sight to be seen as well...kinda spooky as the sky darkened over my head along with the rather loud Buzz they emitted...I wish they would have stayed-but they left after about 60 days....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your home is soo pretty 0-0 i just live in a cruddy apartment D= i love albino cats, i used to have one but some one kidnapped him and i never seened avalanche again, he was born in the room i have  i take care of his step and older sister, a solid black. yea it is wierd, the cat is a sister to the my missing albino, BUT she is solid black and he was solid white 0-o, they weren't born in the same litter but from the same mother (black and white mix). and the full blood related sister was a tabby 0-o i love kittens but i have a spaded cat >.>
also the mother would take a stroll around the neighbor hood and comeback pregnant -_- so we never knew the father


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

OFL you are a saint! There should be more people like you in the world caring for helpless animals. You obviously love it and you're lucky to have the land and the means to do it. 

I really enjoyed all of the pics. but when do we get to see your bettas?? (I should talk, I've been lax in posting or updating pics of all my tanks - but I'm going to get to that soon one of these days ha ha ha).


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

That is a ton of animals. Must be fun.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ohmigoodness! And here I was thinking I had a lot of cats with 8! I can't tell you how very happy I am that you spay/neuter all of your cats. I knew some friends who lived in the country and they didn't bother and well . . . sigh. And I love the names of Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John. They're all beautiful critters and your horses are so gorgeous! And what adorable dogs! Need a ranch hand? Will work for time with the horses. XD


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I am a big advocate of spay and neuter...lucky in my are we have low cost vets...I just wish more people would use it.....

If we lived closer to each other I would take you up on riding my horse-poor guy gets lonely since I can't ride any longer....


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

When I grow up, I want to be just like you <3 Currently we have 2 indoor cats and we feed another 7 outside. Sadly neuters are $200 here and spays are $300  I have any animal in my home done, but cannot afford to do the ones outside too. Actually, I noticed picture number 7, the grey tabby in front looks identical to my Hailey! She's 9. And your black kitty Bob looks just like my sister's GusGus. I rescued him and his 9 brothers (yes, 10 males in this litter!) from a frozen box in a lake in 2006, my sister adopted him and another. We're not cat people, but we're animal people and would never see an animal hurt, cold , sick or hungry. Thanks for sharing OFL... now when can I move in? haha


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Laffs....yeah, my place is an animals loves heaven.....I was never allowed to have pets as a child...so I made up for it as an adult....lol...went way over board I would say...lol....I have always wanted a mini horse-but I am afraid it would end up in house....lol.....In the warmer months I open the house up and the animals have free range sort of and one year I had turkeys and this one hen would come in the house and sit next to me watching TV and if she couldn't get in she would sit outside a window and stare at me....


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> this one hen would come in the house and sit next to me watching TV and if she couldn't get in she would sit outside a window and stare at me....


Ha ha ha. THAT is awesome!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi, you don't know me, I'm new. I have 6 cats, revolving foster kittens, 2 dogs and now the 2 fish. I wish I lived on a ranch I'd be just like you.

Do you have a blog or facebook I could follow?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I wish I had pic of the turkey hen...but it was long before I got a digital camera....

No I don't have facebook or blog...I am pretty limited on my computer knowledge.....a bit challenged in that department....lol....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I don't have Facebook or anything like that, either, so you're not alone, OFL.


----------

